# Bald spot behind the neck



## LionBunnies

Hi!

I have 2 rabbits, the one rabbit has a bald spot on the back.
The other rabbit doesn't have this bald spot. They live in the same cage (4 floor cage), but they live separated from eachother because they just fight when they meet eachother.

The skin doesn't look irritated, but the hair is totally gone.
You can see the pink skin.

The skin looks fine.

I tried to look after mites with a flashlight, and I stared at the bald spot for some time, but I couldn't see anything.

She has hair all over her body except from this bald spot.

It's ca 3cm x 4cm big and round.

She eats Cuni Complete pellets and lots of hay. Nothing else.

She has been eating and drinking properly, and her droppings is OK too.


----------



## LionBunnies

Doesn't anybody know what it could be!?


----------



## SweetSassy

I would be worried about mites. Can you take the bunny to the vets? 

My first bunny (who's passed now) came to me with mites and I couldn't see them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we had a little mini rex that did this several times while he was with us. No mites and two different vets couldn't come up with a reason--his neck right behind his ears went bald a couple times a year and then would grow the hair back. Other than than he was very normal, for a rabbit, and such a happy little man.


----------



## LionBunnies

Weird.

Yeah, I could take the bunny to the vet, but it would have to wait a littlebit. I can't afford it right now 
I took my cat to the vet on wednesday.


----------



## Newfie_Buns

Our mini-lop also has a bald spot on the back of her neck, we took her to the vet, and he did a skin scrape but never found any mites or mite eggs. But he did give us some Revolution neck drops just in case.


----------



## Maureen Las

Skin scrapings often do not even show the fur mite. It is possible that it is mites but actually what you are describing just doesn't sound like it. 
I would watch the spot to see if it gets larger and if it does I then would go to the and vet have them treat with a dose of Revolution. 

It might help if you can post a picture.; it sounds like you are describing a clean pink circle


----------



## Flash Gordon

2 of my rabbits have something like this at times...and yes it has worried me also but all my buns are housed in the same room none have mites and only 2 get some thinning out of the fur back there...seems to look like this when they are shedding...


----------



## LionBunnies

Some ppl here in Norway thought it could be because she's a Lionhead.
That they had experienced similar things before (with Lionheads).

Yes, I'm describing a clean bald spot. Weird.
But she seems healthy.


----------



## tonyshuman

It could be a really bad molt, as some bunnies do get bald spots while molting, but I would be concerned about mites or fungal issues as well. If it doesn't have hair start to grow back within a few days, she needs to be seen by a vet. Rabbits are very good at hiding illnesses and often you'll only see a few small signs. Fur loss can indicate a larger internal problem if it is not a skin or fur problem, as well, like parasites or other systemic illness.


----------



## Buttons Mum

My rabbit got mites, but he had bald spots right at the bottom of his back and all around it were patches of shorter hair where he'd chewed it. 

Has your rabbit had any major stress in the last few days? Could it be alopecia? as a long shot? Whenever I get stressed (my wedding last year and now trying to renovate and move into a new house) half of my right eyebrow falls out!


----------



## LionBunnies

She is not molting now, that I'm sure of. She shedded a lot a few months ago (a LOT), and she didn't have a bald spot then.

My rabbit haven't had any stressing experiences lately.


----------



## LionBunnies

Here's a picture!


----------



## the fluffies

It happens to my rabbits sometimes. They're Lionhead mixed breed. But the fur will grow again in a few weeks..


----------



## LionBunnies

She's purebred Lionhead


----------



## tonyshuman

It just looks like normal healthy molting skin. If it doesn't come back in a few days, up to a week or two, a vet visit is in order. The pic helps a lot--the skin color and texture look normal.


----------



## LionBunnies

Kk. Thanks


----------



## Blossombunnies

Sounds like fur mites. You can always see them. i use udder balm spread over the area for several days until I see the fur growing back in. Hope this helps. I have also used vegetable oil.


----------

